# Accidentally cut plug/wire to my compressor



## Zishan (Aug 14, 2006)

Hello all,

I have this trust little compressor that works wonders. The other day it wouldn’t work, like it was getting no power. The outlet was getting power, so I looked to the compressor and noticed something cut the power line. 

In an effort to fix it, I opened the line a little and added electrical connectors. Crimped them and plugged the compressor in, but still no power? 

Am I doing something wrong? Checked the outlet again, it is going power, no blow fuses. My other thought is to just cut the power cord and add a new plug to it. But there is this little plastic component on the wire between the cut and the plug. 

Thoughts?


----------



## steveinNEPA (Jun 13, 2014)

It looks like an EmTag. its an anti-theft device for the store. Serves no useful purpose for ya.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

First off : those crimp on connectors are not for household wiring.

Second: they are hard to get to make a good contact. 

That device on the wire is ?

I would contact the manufacturer and get a new wire for this. 

Or get a short cord from the hardware store and make myself a new wire for this compressor.


ED


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Any hardware, or box store will have power tool cords with the male plug already built in.
Replace the whole cord.
Simple enough to check with a volt OHM meter to see if your getting voltage and continuity through that old cord.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I would replace the cord as well or do a better splice repair.


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

Like the rest of the posters said, "replace the cord with a new one".


----------

